# PCGH-Performance-PC AMD-Edition: Ryzen 7 2700 + Geforce RTX 2070 [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Performance-PC AMD-Edition: Ryzen 7 2700 + Geforce RTX 2070 [Werbung]*

						Wenn Sie einen Gaming-Rechner mit AMD-Prozessor suchen, sollten Sie einen Blick auf den neuen Performance-PC werfen, denn dieser ist genauso schnell wie die Intel-Variante und dabei etwas günstiger. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Performance-PC AMD-Edition: Ryzen 7 2700 + Geforce RTX 2070 [Werbung]*


----------



## HardlineAMD (19. Mai 2019)

1750€ für die Gurke?


----------

